# THUNDERCATS HOOOOOOOLY S@$&



## Taleran (Jun 2, 2010)

THIS





> Warner Bros. Animation has announced that 2011 is going to be the year of the "Thundercats," with a new animated series from Studio 4°C ("The Animatrix," "Gotham Knights" and "Halo Legends") on its way to Cartoon Network.
> 
> Interestingly, Warner Bros. is being pretty heavy-handed in its branding of the series as an "anime." The distinction seems pretty arbitrary - especially since the show's not being produced initially for Japanese audiences and then localized for North American viewers, but if that's WB's way of trying to say "It'll look super cool and stylized," then I'll take it.
> 
> A very much American team of executive producer Sam Register ("Teen Titans," "Ben 10," "Batman: The Brave and the Bold"), and producers Michael Jelenic ("Batman: The Brave and the Bold," "Wonder Woman") and Ethan Spaulding ("Avatar: The Last Airbender") will be shaping the show on this side of the Pacific, meaning "Thundercats" will likely share the edgy-yet-all-ages tones of their previous work. On the surface, the staff and studio seem like a nice fit so far.



HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_4Ju6ZqKPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah can't wait.


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2010)

I wanna see Cheetara.

Is she hot in this?


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> I wanna see Cheetara.
> 
> Is she hot in this?



Watch Jessica Alba land this. Or Biel. Or Jennifer Garner.











Or heaven forbid Megan Fox.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 2, 2010)

Its Animated....


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2010)

Its not live action, live action Thundercats would just look stupid.


----------



## Zhariel (Jun 2, 2010)

I heard it was going to be a new tv series or something, here.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

O it's by the same people who did Animatrix and Halo Legends?

Ahem..........yea.........Halo Legends.........I stopped watching 20minutes in.


----------



## Chee (Jun 3, 2010)

The World said:


> Watch Jessica Alba land this. Or Biel. Or Jennifer Garner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thankfully its animated. But animated chicks can still be hot.


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2010)

*Hyperventilates from the omega win of the new Thunder Cats series*   




MY GOOOOOD THIS WILL BE FUCKING EPIC


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice. I can still remember watching the old cartoon on Toonami. 

This has a pretty promising staff too. I just hope they manage to make MumRa a badass.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2010)

I can dig it


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2010)

So we finally get something on Cartoon Network with decent animation and art, thank you.


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2010)

With this upcoming show I guess I won't be making too many complaints to CN afterall


----------



## Mello Yellow (Jun 3, 2010)

This had _better_ be epic, or there will be trouble.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 3, 2010)

Is this going to just be Thunderclaps with better animation?

Thunderclaps assemble!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 3, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> So we finally get something on Cartoon Network with decent animation and art, thank you.



We finally get something *animated*.


----------



## Spica (Jun 3, 2010)

Cartoon Network!?  What? You sure it won't end up as Ben10?


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2010)

OH GOD YES!
Let's hope the amount of epicness lives up to the old series!!  I girl can dream!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 3, 2010)

looks exciting


----------



## Ziko (Jun 4, 2010)

10 bucks they'll screw it up and be a disgrace to the old series.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm sure the old series wasn't as good as you guys remember.  I for one can't even remember it.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah I heard about this... Let's hope this show will be awesome and not a huge let down... I hope


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 4, 2010)

HOLY





















SHIT



Wesley said:


> I'm sure the old series wasn't as good as you guys remember.  I for one can't even remember it.



I rewatched a couple of episodes a year or two ago. They really sucked. I don't care, Thundercats is still awesome.


----------



## Achilles (Jun 5, 2010)

Hopefully this will take a page from the He-Man revival and take away the animal mascots ability to talk (or just leave him out all together). It did wonders for Cringer's tolerability.



Wesley said:


> I'm sure the old series wasn't as good as you guys remember.  I for one can't even remember it.



The Box sets did come out a couple of years ago, so it's not that hard for fans to remember.



Ennoea said:


> Its not live action, live action Thundercats would just look stupid.



A live action Thundercats would look like.... Cats. 


*Spoiler*: __ 






There's your live action Cheetara. :ho


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

I almost saw Cats live. But then I saw their ticket price and I said "no way."


----------



## Slice (Jun 5, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I rewatched a couple of episodes a year or two ago. They really sucked. I don't care, Thundercats is still awesome.



Thats why i rarely rewatch things i enjoyed as a kid - it only destroys all those good memories.

I will check this out and a friend of mine will totally freak out when i tell him they do a new Thundercats show.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't really care about thundercats.
Just not a part of my childhood and looking at them right now through ignorant eyes it does look like something kind horribly silly and a bit of a furry fetish


----------



## Detective (Jun 5, 2010)

This thread is relevant to my interests. I knew that a new live action Voltron and 300-style Masters of the Universe was in the works, but I will give a Thundercats remake a shot.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 5, 2010)

ulius said:


> A live action Thundercats would look like.... Cats.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_npg6PFXII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Achilles (Jun 5, 2010)

I gotta be honest, Vin Panthro actually doesn't look that bad. Snarfield on the other hand. 0:16


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jun 5, 2010)

Awsome Hooooooooo!!!


----------

